# How do you say thank you to an officer?



## vipprimo (Apr 20, 2013)

On many occasions I have spoken with officers and at the end of a conversation, especially when they go out of their way to be polite, I like to thank them for being polite and then thank them for their service. 

To note, this when they're off duty. Every time I do this there is hesitation or they don't even acknowledge that I said it. 

My primary concern is that during the course of complimenting someone I am inadvertently offending that same someone or putting the wrong presence forward. I don't want it to seem forced or insincere. 

Since I had access to a great resource here to pose the question I was hoping that someone would be kind enough to enlighten me and to suggest a proper way to compliment if the one I'm presenting is incorrect. I don't like being ignorant either. 

I appreciate your input.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Beer. Jack Dagnels. Breakfast.... Or all 3






My serious answer? I usually just say thanks its no big deal. I'm uncomfortable with people thanking me.


----------



## vipprimo (Apr 20, 2013)

Dan Stark said:


> Beer. Or Jack Dagnels


lol, I think you've already had too much!

I also like when my friend says that Epic Mealtime guys are all healthy... sure. lol


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

vipprimo said:


> lol, I think you've already had too much!
> 
> I also like when my friend says that Epic Mealtime guys are all healthy... sure. lol


If you don't know it's actually called jack DAGNELS... you haven't watched enough EMT


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

When you've known him as long as me, you call him John Daniels.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

but his good friends just call him J. D.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Whenever the public has thanked me I know they're hideing somthing. Whenever management thanks me they want something. I'm I jaded?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

FYI- September 21st is National Thank a Police Officer Day. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

Letter or email to the chief. or just say thank you. The hesitation might be from shock that someone is actually thanking them. The lack of acknowledgement is because most cops just do our jobs and to be honest, we are not used to getting a lot of thanks. Its like when you thank a veteran, most just kind of accept it internally. Thank you for your support.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dan Stark said:


> Beer. Jack Dagnels. Breakfast.... Or all 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, I'm hungry. Too bad I already ate breakfast!

As for thanking a Police Officer, I'm a pretty open and friendly guy, even to total scumbags and lowlifes , but as pleasant a conversation as I may have had with someone, my first reaction when someone approaches me is one of the following: "Oh no, here's the guy who just HAS to talk to the cop, probably been drinking." "Great, a sarcastic jerk who wants to goad me into saying something I'll regret or expound on his/her politics just to SHOW ME how wrong I am." "This guy wants something." There are others, but those are most prevalent.

Now and then, a nice person just comes along to be friendly and it's AWESOME. The interaction is delightful and we both, well I walk away with some hope for humanity.

People Do say "Thank You" more lately and as I said on another tread, it's really appreciated but we all tend to listen for the sarcasm. When we don't hear it, it's great and truly appreciated.

A letter to MY chief is great and I'm sure *some* have been written, but whereas we almost NEVER see positive feedback since this chief took over (unlike the old days when the letters would be posted for EVERYONE to see) a letter to MY chief doesn't mean much as he doesn't seem to acknowledge them, but write 'em anyway! What the hell!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

To note, this when they're off duty. Every time I do this there is hesitation or they don't even acknowledge that I said it.




Maybe they dont like you following them around when their off duty,....juss sayin.


----------



## vipprimo (Apr 20, 2013)

7costanza said:


> Maybe they dont like you following them around when their off duty,....juss sayin.


Hey, he followed me first! (You should've know that was coming. lol)

Yea, I had a feeling it was more shock than anything. I'm pretty sure that compliments without a purchase price are rare in anything now-a-days.

When I did compliment someone "on duty" it was on the department's facebook page and honestly that whole department deserved well more than that one incident. You know, maybe I'll stop by with a Box a' Joe on the 21st.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"You know, maybe I'll stop by with a Box a' Joe on the 21st."

You might be better off getting them a gift card for the "Joe"


----------



## vipprimo (Apr 20, 2013)

I like it! Yea, if you stopped in one day only the on duty would get it. I'm going to email the chief and see if he is ok with it. He might even have a better idea or a standard thing you can do. I'm guessing some have policy against "gifts" as we'll.


----------



## vipprimo (Apr 20, 2013)

263FPD said:


> Send a stripper to the Chief's house.


I thought I was suppose to send her to a detective for further investigation!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

vipprimo said:


> You know, maybe I'll stop by with a Box a' Joe on the 21st.


They don't usually consume the edible goods random strangers bring in... there's no way of knowing if it's been tampered with. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

right.as.rain said:


> They don't usually consume the edible goods random strangers bring in... there's no way of knowing if it's been tampered with.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


The police officers at my work won't accept any food items, however the nozzle hockey's will eat anything brought in no questions asked.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

We get sandwiches sent in now and then from reputable sources, but the damn DAY SHIFT never thinks to put them in the fridge so by 2300, the sandwiches are questionable. The baked goods are often consumed with abandon. Kinda feel cheated though.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

A letter is nice if you can site a specific encounter or incident and Officer but if you're just looking to be thankful in general, eye contact, a quick smile and a wave (with all five fingers) is more than enough for most of us. We don't *expect* to be loved like firefighters.

You've gotta understand that the majority of us come from patrols where hippies exercise their cowardly right to say stupid shit out loud as we pass knowing we take the high road and won't reduce ourselves to react to their ignorant remarks.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

I tell people who want to write a thank you letter to include all pertinent information and then send it to the Governor. That way it has to filter down through all the layers of government: Secretary of Public Safety, Colonel, Lt. Colonel, Major, Captain, Lieutenant etc. That way everyone knows the good deeds done.
It may work differently for a local PD. Maybe send it to the Mayor or Town Manager? Most letters sent direct to the chief or officer get "filed" with no official recognition.

Remember; it takes 10 good guy letters to offset one bad guy letter.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

"...say stupid shit out loud as we pass knowing *we take the high road*...."

Griff, speak for yourself...


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Let's be honest and rename this thread *How do I hang out with an officer?*

In most cases it's about self gratifying ego stroking and curiosity. Writing a letter requires an effort - actually writing it, figuring out whom to send it to. It also requires substance - "thank you for being polite" is a little backhanded ... And if you send a letter you don't get to see a reaction - not gratifying at all!

I bet there police departments receive very few letters.


----------

